
Taxonomy of Humans According to Twitter - hunglee2
https://thenewinquiry.com/taxonomy-of-humans-according-to-twitter/
======
Buetol
Title can be misleading, it's a list of Twitter Advertising categories and
their proportion.

So, it's mostly centered around consumerism ("buyers of X") and demographics.

I like how some categories are openly manipulative, like "People who are
receptive to offers for auto insurance". And others are just harsh:
"Struggling retired singles. Barely getting by. <$50K Income, Age: Retired
(65+)."

------
wodenokoto
That is a really cool idea and execution. Must be weird to see one of those
ads, and kinda scary if the on boarding of data is as accurate as Twitter
makes it look.

